# Corn snake shed - Humidity?



## prettymaids (Mar 18, 2009)

My corn snake is going into shed and I'm in process of sorting her out a moist hide. What i'd like to know is what humidity I should be aiming for for her tank? I've read a lot of things that say raise the humidity but they haven't specified to what. I've given the tank a very light misting at the mo but could do with some advice on levels. many thanks.


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

to about 60%.
lightly spray the tank twice a day.


----------



## prettymaids (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh crikey, mine has shot up to 80!! Thats gotta be too high!!!


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

prettymaids said:


> Oh crikey, mine has shot up to 80!! Thats gotta be too high!!!


not necassarily, just leave it and re spray when it drops below 50


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

just a thought i got a snake cave for my corn while back and it comes with a small pack of moss and its brill for my corn cause he stays in there wen hes shedding and it helps him alot with out havin the entire viv with humidity


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I have never been that specific with damp hides, personally just fill hide with damp moss and check the moss isnt drying out every day just by feel alone, damp to the touch but you cant squeeze any water out, if it starts going pale and crispy in places then add a bit more water. But I never ever raise the humidity in the entire viv/rub with a non humidity loving snakes.


----------



## jaysonc3 (Nov 20, 2008)

oakelm said:


> I have never been that specific with damp hides, personally just fill hide with damp moss and check the moss isnt drying out every day just by feel alone, damp to the touch but you cant squeeze any water out, if it starts going pale and crispy in places then add a bit more water.


The only thing my corns have are a water bowl and log I never mist them and never have and they always shed in one piece.


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

my corn never has had any problems shedding as u can see








but i alwais tend to put the moss inside his snake cave wen i notice he is just to help him out a bit.

hope this helps


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

Dreamz21 said:


> just a thought i got a snake cave for my corn while back and it comes with a small pack of moss and its brill for my corn cause he stays in there wen hes shedding and it helps him alot with out havin the entire viv with humidity


yeah that's what I use


----------



## Gripz Slipz Blitz (Apr 14, 2009)

is it neccessary becuase i never been told to do anything and they have been doin okey without moss and any different temperatures etc


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

Gripz Slipz Blitz said:


> is it neccessary becuase i never been told to do anything and they have been doin okey without moss and any different temperatures etc


I've never heard of changing temperatures but yes it is necessary to provide higher humidity to help them shed with ease : victory:

Peter


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I only mist mine with a spray gun when they're coming into shed, about once a day

My corn with a kinky back is another story :bash:


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

I would judge it based on previous sheds. Many snakes (I'm talking corns, royals, kings, milks etc) have a period, especially when young, where they shed badly. They usually 'grow out' of it and shed fine without any additional humidity. Some snakes though are problem shedders for life and will need raised humidity to shed in one piece.

A moist hide is a good idea if you are concerned, and it's less effort than sorting out a bad shed. But if you think your snakes will shed ok without any assistance from you then leave them to it - I do with my corn and royals and they shed fine every time now. It's something individual to each snake, and you have to get to know how your snakes shed before you decide how best to help them out if they need it.


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

rantasam said:


> I would judge it based on previous sheds. Many snakes (I'm talking corns, royals, kings, milks etc) have a period, especially when young, where they shed badly. They usually 'grow out' of it and shed fine without any additional humidity. Some snakes though are problem shedders for life and will need raised humidity to shed in one piece.
> 
> A moist hide is a good idea if you are concerned, and it's less effort than sorting out a bad shed. But if you think your snakes will shed ok without any assistance from you then leave them to it - I do with my corn and royals and they shed fine every time now. It's something individual to each snake, and you have to get to know how your snakes shed before you decide how best to help them out if they need it.


i agree after a few sheds my corn had a few bad sheds and my bro said to get a snake cave n stick bit of damp moss and now i do it for my corn every time i notice he goes into shed ive heard it can be a bit stressful for them if the shed badly so i do it just to be on the safe side


----------

